# 18-month cockapoo suddenly pooing at night



## Lma103 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi,

I have an 18-month-old cockapoo who has been fully toilet trained for well over a year.

She was crate trained as a puppy but we transitioned her out of it at about 1 year. She has always slept happily in the kitchen, and displays no signs of separation anxiety day or night.

A couple of months ago she suddenly started pooing and weeing overnight, every night. We put her back in the crate and there is no issue - she is clean and doesn't even need to go straight out in the morning.

We'd like to get rid of the crate (takes up a lot of space), but last night we left the door open and came down to poo and wee again.

I can only think its a behavioural issue and maybe she's suddenly stressed at having the space? But she was completely fine before, and never whines either in or out of crate. Even seems excited to go to bed!

Does anyone have any tips on how to overcome this other than crating her at night indefinitely?

Thank you!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would go back to crating her for a couple of months before trying again to leave the door open


----------



## Dawn Riley (Sep 14, 2021)

Lma103 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an 18-month-old cockapoo who has been fully toilet trained for well over a year.
> 
> ...


Our dog started to have accidents in the crate! Gross! We finally gave it up and she now sleeps with us in the bed. She is a much happier puppy overall. Definitely not a solution but it worked for us.


----------

